# Building a "Show Worthy" Touareg



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Hello,

My female friend is interested in putting some decent money into her Touareg. She is not much into performance, but looking to make her Touareg prettier looking. If can show us some photos/links to places to show her, we are looking for wheels, coilovers/airride and possible body kit options.

We would really appreciate it! :thumbup: 

It's a 2nd Gen Touareg with a V8 in dark gray color. We are looking for a tasteful style. 


Bernie


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

Abt










is the first one i could find...

Expect to drop BIG dollars on kits for this car... 

And for suspension you can go for a coilover (KW or BC) or springs (H&R)

For air I would go for a good quality setup... You might want to talk to the guys at openroad tuning (bagyard) and see if the boys in austria are willing to make up a custom setup... They are the best quality air setup available at the moment... and for air management Accuair's elevel...

Expect to drop $10,000 for a properly done air setup on a touareg...


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

Not easy man (and I am aware of your abilities, lol). Supposedly Bagyard has an air setup. Mine came stock, and after lowering it in vag-com 30mm the load height is on the bump stops. KW makes a V3 coilover for about $3k. 

Wheels- to find something different that I liked, I just searched for Cayenne wheels. There are not a lot of options if you just look for Touareg wheels. Found my "Porsche fitment" 22" Rial Daytonas that way. Rotiform can build her something... I am hoping they can build wider hoops for my Daytonas so I can from 9.5" to 10.5" (and not have to run my 15mm front and 23mm rear spacers). 

Body kits... http://www.lltek.com/volksgate/html/bodykit_styling_vw_touareg_2.htm
I just painted my lowers and added a Votex spoiler. You can get the Votex flare kits that can be painted- there are a few different ones that have varying widths. The 'off-road' width was recently available for under $100 in primer I think? It is the narrowest. Options aren't plentiful, and I bet at least one person comments in here on how the idea to do all of this is stupid. I haven't been a full-show car guy for years, but my Touareg is compared to most I guess. And my mods seem minimal to me.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

WOW... for fiberglass parts that is PRICEY...

DAMN... 

That being said... this looks hot!










I would love to get some of that stuff... but geeeeeeeeez... I think i will save money to pour into my new car... 

BTW... artielange... your touareg looks amazing!


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

yvrnycracer said:


> BTW... artielange... your touareg looks amazing!


thanks man. Need some new pics with spacers. Made a WORLD of difference.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

yvrnycracer said:


> WOW... for fiberglass parts that is PRICEY...


There aren't a ton of Touareg owners modifying their Touaregs like there are with Jetta and Golf models, so the parts engineering cost is spread over a much smaller number of sales. 

Frankly, some of these parts vendors are producing some real ugly stuff that shouldn't even be sold to a blind man.


----------



## fffffff (May 10, 2010)

*Show car*

You may want to consider a white vinyl top, w/diamond shape rear window and gangster wide whites.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

fffffff said:


> You may want to consider a white vinyl top, w/diamond shape rear window and gangster wide whites.



LOL, you forgot the curb feelers so you don't curb the wheels.


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

ArtieLange said:


> I bet at least one person comments in here on how the idea to do all of this is stupid.













spockcat said:


> Frankly, some of these parts vendors are producing some real ugly stuff that shouldn't even be sold to a blind man.





fffffff said:


> You may want to consider a white vinyl top, w/diamond shape rear window and gangster wide whites.





spockcat said:


> LOL, you forgot the curb feelers so you don't curb the wheels.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

dub-Nation said:


> It's a 2nd Gen Touareg with a V8 in dark gray color. We are looking for a tasteful style.


Thanks everyone for their comments. I however messed up and thought she had a 2nd gen, but she really has the 1st gen.

We already talked to LLtek and she wants one of those kits. I really liked Abt, but I'll let her make the final decision. Also, found some BC Coilovers, not sure how hard it is to install coilovers, but I guess, we'll figure it out. We are thinking about getting some 22x10 Porsche replicas. We got a killer deal on them, but I think I'll photoshop it first.

Maybe with the right components and with the right ride height, with some small minor touches, the car can look somewhat decent.

I got a question, with a V8, is it powerful enough to tow at MK4 (let's say). I am trying to figure out when we get a kit, will we still be able to have a tow hitch? Even with BC coilovers, can it handle the extra weight?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

All Tregs are rated to tow 7700 lbs reguardless of motor under the hood. In order to achieve this though you must have the factory hitch installed, not an after market one. As far as how it will be with a lowered Treg, I can't answer that, but you will not even know the trailer with car is back there when you hook it up other the the gas mileage getting worse then normal.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeti35 said:


> All Tregs are rated to tow 7700 lbs reguardless of motor under the hood. In order to achieve this though you must have the factory hitch installed, not an after market one. As far as how it will be with a lowered Treg, I can't answer that, but you will not even know the trailer with car is back there when you hook it up other the the gas mileage getting worse then normal.



So you are telling me that factory hitch that you can order as an option for ~600 dollars is good for 7700 pounds????? Doesn't it just install with two bolts?

And as for the BC Coilovers... I am waiting on some of those as well... they are pretty cheap and i don't plan on running them for more than the summer... I think the manufacturer said their new stock was two weeks out a week ago... so...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

yvrnycracer said:


> So you are telling me that factory hitch that you can order as an option for ~600 dollars is good for 7700 pounds????? Doesn't it just install with two bolts?


8 bolts actually. 4 on each side of the bumper bar.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Quick update, I just spoke to [email protected] and I think we are doing the R50/Individual setup. Still working out the details to see if we can afford the facelift option. But should hear back from Rich soon.









If we keep the pre-facelifted front end, I think color matched slats on the badgeless grill would do it justice. 









Also we are removing the OEM roof rails and possible getting the Type II or the Cayenne rails, stil trying to find a place with decent pricing.


_I need some opinion on this._ We plan on getting a hatch blend and possibility just removing or getting the Cayenne rails, would it look weird without a rear wing? The reason I am asking, it's $1250 for the R50 one and rather spend that money on some updated tails or other smaller items.









Also, here are the wheels we are getting. 22x10 with 285/40-22. Not sure if anyone is rocking them here on Vortex, but if you are, can you please post pictures of your Touareg? I wanna make sure we are making the right decision. 

Thanks so much everyone. :thumbup:

Oh... back the hitch question....

Who make this hitch? Looks OEM, but is it the one from the VW dealership or the one from Westfalia, or are the both the same? I am wondering if this hitch will work with the R50 rear valance.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

I think I should change the title of the thread some "Show Worthy" to "Making it Look Pretty"... I didn't realize it's a lot of money to modify these cars and not a whole lot of options as well.

Since I am no expert in Touareg, I am seeking your help and advice to make the right choices on the direction for the vehicle. I was searching for Individual kits for the Type I and found this... looks similar, but the front bumper is different. I like it alot, but is that custom or was that an option?

Notice the slat from the side vents continues on the center vent?


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

Good choice on the rims. Like them.

I have the 2010 LUX Limited edition model. Similar to the R50 with out the wheel flares. Here are some pictures if you want to see the detail on the body kit.

http://gallery.me.com/jeffwhitten#101001

For your hitch question, the silver piece is different for the hitch model. Dealer can confirm the part number. Here is a picture.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

R50 pictures.

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...ch+Images&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

dub-Nation said:


> I think I should change the title of the thread some "Show Worthy" to "Making it Look Pretty"... I didn't realize it's a lot of money to modify these cars and not a whole lot of options as well.
> 
> Since I am no expert in Touareg, I am seeking your help and advice to make the right choices on the direction for the vehicle. I was searching for Individual kits for the Type I and found this... looks similar, but the front bumper is different. I like it alot, but is that custom or was that an option?
> 
> Notice the slat from the side vents continues on the center vent?


This looks like the R Series Touareg VW did for the show circuit. Very close to the R50 kit.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

aside from the flares and side skirt (which i think the flares you can get dirt cheap from ECS right now) the side skirt on the other hand not so much

and the front and rear valences plus the spoiler on the hatch are available from the north american parts bin... found on the lux limited in the states and the sport package in canada... only thing you should have to source from europe are those side skirts... 

and check with ECS tuning as well for prices on these parts as some of the stuff coming from oempl.us is shall we say inflated when it comes to the price department... although rich does provide great service!


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

themacnut said:


> http://gallery.me.com/jeffwhitten#101001


Thanks for the pictures. I really like those side skirts. I am guess your Touareg is straight from the dealer. So I can just order the parts directly from the dealer.


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

Correct.


----------



## OGnh9095 (Apr 30, 2010)

dub-Nation;66327437
[IMG said:


> http://www.porscheforsale.org/pictures/listings/781.jpg[/IMG]
> Also, here are the wheels we are getting. 22x10 with 285/40-22. Not sure if anyone is rocking them here on Vortex, but if you are, can you please post pictures of your Touareg? I wanna make sure we are making the right decision.



Not a touareg but these are 22x10 and I'm running 285/35/22 Yokohama Parada Spec X. I think the car still rides quite comfortably and iit really sticks to the road. Good luck w/ the transformation, Im tuned inopcorn:


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

themacnut said:


> This looks like the R Series Touareg VW did for the show circuit. Very close to the R50 kit.



Did Volkswagen ever make the R Series Kit for production? Do want!!!


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

0320thGTI said:


> Did Volkswagen ever make the R Series Kit for production? Do want!!!


Don't think so, unless you count the R50 and W12. LUX Limited is close minus the fender flares and has a different side skirt.


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

themacnut said:


> Don't think so, unless you count the R50 and W12. LUX Limited is close minus the fender flares and has a different side skirt.


Gotcha....... Can anyone else confirm the R-series body kit did or did not go into production?? Do want bad....... :thumbup: We need to raise some you know what and make this thing available.....


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

0320thGTI said:


> Gotcha....... Can anyone else confirm the R-series body kit did or did not go into production?? Do want bad....... :thumbup: We need to raise some you know what and make this thing available.....


as far as i know the R kit is pretty much what is the R50 kit... looks VERY similar... 

I have someone pricing up the side skirts (the valences are just from the lux limited) and the accompanying fender flares...


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

yvrnycracer said:


> as far as i know the R kit is pretty much what is the R50 kit... looks VERY similar...
> 
> I have someone pricing up the side skirts (the valences are just from the lux limited) and the accompanying fender flares...


Keep us posted........ Very curious as to how much the total kit would cost........ What's the R50 kit go for? Thanks! PROST :beer:


----------



## Xi 99 (Jul 10, 2010)

I am VERY interested in putting a R50 body kit on my 2004 V8! I am also wondering how much something like this would cost. Congrats on the decision!


----------



## SGTphatboy (Aug 21, 2004)

nice write up, thinking of getting the wife one when i get back from deployment. saw repo man and well i want a flat black one.....but alas the wifes needs are greater mine:beer:


----------

